# PC und Laptop über Wlan verbinden?



## mennepaul (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
folgende Situation.
Der Rechner mit WinXP Pro SP2, geht über Wlan ins Internet. Kaspersky Internet Security(incl. Firewall)
Der Laptop mit Vista Home SP1, geht über Wlan ins Internet.(AVG Antivirus ohne Firewall)
IP wird automatisch zugewiesen.

Das soll auch so bleiben.

Mein Router ist die FritzBox 7050 http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN/

Wie kann ich jetzt den Laptop und den Rechner miteinander verbinden, so das ich Daten austauschen kann? Die Internetverbindung soll aber bestehen bleiben.

Habe schon einiges probiert, aber leider nicht hinbekommen. Oder bin ich zu blöd dafür?

Jetzt schon mal schönen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Menne


----------



## der dom_08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sind beide Rechner in der selben Arbeitsgruppe?

Generell ist es sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen! Kannst du die jeweiligen Rechner anpingen? "Sehen" sie sich in der Netzwerkumgebung? 

Wäre gut das noch zu wissen!


----------



## mennepaul (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Rechner sind in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe.

ja ich kann sie anpingen.

Den Laptop(Vista) sehe ich auf dem Rechner(XP). Habe aber keine Rechte, wenn ich den anklicke.

Auf dem Laptop sehe ich nur die Fritzbox und den Laptop selber. Und darunter nur Drucker.

Gruß
Menne


----------



## der dom_08 (13. Oktober 2008)

Du musst bei dem Laptop noch die Netzwerkerkennung einschalten und die Freigaben auch! Gehe mal auf Start --> Netzwerk und such dir jetzt mal Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter.

Jetzt scrollst du ein wenig weiter runter und klickst mal auf Freigabe von Dateien, wenn die angeschaltet ist, sollt es normal funktionieren! Weiter unten steht noch "Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben". Wenn die aktiviert ist, dann deaktiviere die Funktion mal. 

Wenn du Dateien Freigibst, solltest du darauf achten, den entsprechenden Benutzern auch die erforderlichen Rechte zuzuweisen!


----------



## mennepaul (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
das schaue ich mir mal in Ruhe an. War schon auf meinem Laptop vom Rechner aus. Aber leider noch nicht vom Laptop auf dem Rechner.

Woran kann das liegen. Der Rechner hat Xp.

Danke schonmal


----------



## der dom_08 (13. Oktober 2008)

Das kann auch an Kaspersky liegen. Schalte das Programm mal vorübergehend ab und schau ob es dann funktioniert! Gerad eingehende Verbindungen werden von SW-Firewalls gerne geblockt! 

Wenn es funktionieren sollte, also mit abgeschaltetem Kaspersky, dann musst du mal eine so genannte Sichere Zone in der Firewall einstellen - z.B. IP-Bereich bzw. IP des Laptops.


----------



## mennepaul (13. Oktober 2008)

Klappt auch leider nicht.

Muß ich unter XP noch etwas einstellen?

Gruß
Menne


----------



## der dom_08 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann schick mal nen Screenshot von deinen Einstellungen!


----------



## mennepaul (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier das Bild vom Laptop, wo ich auch nicht mehr drauf komme.

Von was brauchst Du das von dem XP Rechner.

Gruß
Menne


----------



## mennepaul (26. Oktober 2008)

Habe das Netzwerk hinbekommen. Leider ist nach meiner Meinung das Netzwerk sehr langsam.

Siehe Bild Transfer.

Beim Netzwerkdrucker bekomme ich auch immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Siehe Bild Drucker.

Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen.

Schönen Dank schon mal.


----------

